# How to get ATI drivers installed on Ubuntu?



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is REALLY pissing me off, why cant the god damned motherfucking things be EASY? I go to the restricted drivers, I install them from there, then I restart and I get a blank screen, just like the drivers are corrupted.

So I try going to ATI and getting theirs, it doesn't have an auto run, so I go to the wiki, I do everything it says till I get to where you run the exe and it says that the file name doesn't exisit.

How are you supposed to get them installed?

I am running linux mint, which is based off from ubuntu 7.10 gutsy.


----------



## FatForester (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Mint, but I had to do some console commands to get drivers working on my old ati to enable Compiz-fusion and the like. Go to http://ubuntuforums.org/ and you'll be able to find your problem there for sure.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

FatForester said:


> I'm not familiar with Mint, but I had to do some console commands to get drivers working on my old ati to enable Compiz-fusion and the like. Go to http://ubuntuforums.org/ and you'll be able to find your problem there for sure.



One of the biggest problems that I have run into with FAQ's and Wiki's is that the people that wrote them, KNOW linux and don't post in laymans terms for the people that don't know linux.


----------



## zekrahminator (Dec 12, 2007)

Windows XP: Definitely worth the $90 per copy new off of Newegg .


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Windows XP: Definitely worth the $90 per copy new off of Newegg .



Yeah, starting to agree. People gripe about Windows being buggy, try the POS they call ubuntu out and you will worship Bill Gates.

I mean, come on, it's easier to get the base OS installed with linux, why can't the drivers be just as easy?


----------



## Rob! (Dec 12, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, starting to agree. People gripe about Windows being buggy, try the POS they call ubuntu out and you will worship Bill Gates.
> 
> I mean, come on, it's easier to get the base OS installed with linux, why can't the drivers be just as easy?



I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop to give it a shot, and the majority of things worked immediately and rather impressed me. But the things that didn't, oh man.  Took me a half hour to figure out how to install the Adobe Flash driver, and then once I figured it out, it didn't work!


----------



## Aguiar (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi...So far , there´s problems with ATi Cards running Linux , cause they don´t care much about doing drivers for Linux.But since you have a new VGA , there willl be to put some work , searching , for a possible resolution...and that´s what Linux is about..."digg about it and you´ll find the treasour".Commitment.In the end you´ll fill so proud for reaching a sollution that you´ll fill part of the fantastic community that LINUX is.Best of luck.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, JC316.
Relax.
You are trying to run an OS that lives on the virtual edge of compatibility due to it's open source nature.
One of the things that make Linix enduring to the geeks is that you have to fight for the right to run it.
Those who tell you it is just as easy as Windows are not being honest when it comes to new hardware and drivers.
If you do not love the challenge of getting things working flawlessly (this is TPU so most people love taking any challenge), then maybe you will want to look for a more mainstream OS.

Not taking a cheap shot, just trying to lower your blood pressure.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Wow, JC316.
> Relax.
> You are trying to run an OS that lives on the virtual edge of compatibility due to it's open source nature.
> One of the things that make Linix enduring to the geeks is that you have to fight for the right to run it.
> ...



I am just like this when something doesn't work like it should. You should have seen me the first time I tried installing drivers for my Voodoo 3 3000, I was a complete lunatic.


----------



## erocker (Dec 12, 2007)

If I had a nickel for every disgruntled linux user...  Dude I have no explaination, yet.


----------



## JC316 (Dec 12, 2007)

Back to windows, I could live with it for a month if I could have gotten the drivers to work, but I can stand running a 22" LCD at 1280x1024.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 12, 2007)

It didn't work right because it's Ubuntu. Ubuntu doesn't use a standard layout. You should've looked on the Ubuntu forums, or tried Fedora. lol.


----------



## sixor (Dec 15, 2007)

use mandriva one 08

it has official ati drivers by default and you get compiz enabled right away

maybe it´s easy to install new versions of the drivers, but still it´s better than gay-buntu


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 15, 2007)

dude ubuntu is soooo broke!  if you want to use a Debian based install, follow a tutorial on how to install Debian.  Or go with a live cd such as Knoppix <--also Debian related or go with Sabayon which ALMOST ALWAYS loads graphics acceleration from the get go.  Linux can be just as easy as Windows if you look at it from a different perspective.


----------



## xfire (Dec 16, 2007)

Its very simple actually
First off get catalyst from Ati/Amd site.
Then after dowloading them you need to be* logged on as root.*
Then double click the downloaded driver to run the installer
follow the wizard
after its over restart computer.
Now open a terminal and type 
_sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg_
now you'll get another wizard in one of the steps you'll be asked for which drivers to use then select fglrx and your done.
Fire up catalyst control center to check.
P.S- If you had seen my website it's right there.


----------



## DIBL (Dec 17, 2007)

Or (Plan "B"), use the Envy script installer from *here*

You want the file "envy_0.9.9-0ubuntu2_all.deb" --- just download it to your desktop, right-click it and choose "Open with > Gdebi Installer" (something like that, anyway) to install it. It will put an icon in your System folder, and also you can run it in character mode from the CLI by entering 
	
	



```
sudo envy-t
```
That comes in real handy after a kernel upgrade breaks your GUI and you need to reinstall it from the text prompt.


----------



## Dandel (Dec 17, 2007)

ATI drivers on linux are easy... just look at the unofficial wiki...

Official Binary Driver download
Unofficial Ubuntu Wiki-Page for installing ATI driver, just make sure you select the right release, because currently on technicality one can say that v8.04 of ubuntu is unsupported for now.


----------

